# Betta comics!



## Mitu (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi, I'm Mitali, I draw comics, and since I've been bitten by the betta bug recently, I've found many hilarious recollections of my life with this curious little fish. Here I will post the comics I make about my life with bettas as well as welcome anyone to post their comics or the comics they found online about our wonderful pets.


----------



## Mitu (Jul 10, 2015)

Comic #1 
Rejection.


----------



## Mitu (Jul 10, 2015)

Found these!


----------



## Mitu (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That was HILARIOUS! I cannot wait to see more!!


----------



## oliver15 (Jul 20, 2015)

the mirror XD was awesome


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol! thanks for sharing!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

LOL! Those are hilarious!


----------



## Sereya (Jun 15, 2015)

Too CUTE!


----------



## SunnySideIvy (Jan 14, 2015)

Hahaha! These are amazing! Good work!


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Lol the mirror one is hilarious lol


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I love the mirror one! Does your tank actually look like that?


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Hysterical, thanks!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol!!!! These are really funny and cute!!


----------

